# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  {NEA TIMH!!!!!} Πωλείται LINKSYS WRT54GS και feeder

## antouan

*πωλείται*
*LINKSYS WRT54GS WIRELESS ROUTER SPEEDBOOSTER*
Wireless Router ασύρματης δικτύωσης στα 2.4GHz συμβατό με τα πρότυπα 802.11b και 802.11g. Υποστηρίζει ταχύτητες μέχρι και 54Mbps καθώς και την τεχνολογία SpeedBooster για αύξηση της ταχύτητας έως 35% (με συμβατές ασύρματες κάρτες δικτύου). Υποστηρίζει αυτόματη ρύθμιση ταχύτητας για 802.11g: 54, 48, 36, 24, 18, 12, 9, 6 Mbps.
# Συχνότητα Λειτουργίας:2.4 GHz
# Θύρες:1x RJ-45 WAN port, 4x 10/100BASE-TX LAN με αυτόματη ανίχνευση MDI/MDIX για εξάλειψη των προβλημάτων καλωδίωσης.
# Ασφάλεια: 64/128bit WEP.
# Ενδείξεις:Λειτουργία, DMZ, WLAN, LAN (1, 2, 3, 4), Internet.
# Πρόσθετα Χαρακτηριστικά :: HCP server (LAN) και client (WAN), Static και Dynamic IP addressing, IEEE 802.3, IEEE 802.3u, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11b, παραμετροποίηση μέσω WEB Interface.
*TIMH:60euros* *---->NEA TIMH:56euros*


καθώς και* feeder* 
2.4GHz, 10dbi, cylidrical helical (feed)

*TIMH:13euros* *---->NEA TIMH:11euros*


και καλώδιο
*5m* WBC 400
*TIMH:25euros* *---->NEA TIMH:23euros*


*TIMH ΠΑΚΕΤΟΥ-->95!!!!**---->NEA TIMH:85euros*

τιμή συζητήσιμη για φίλους
αποστολή σε όλη την ελλάδα  ::

----------


## angelarcadia

Καλησπερα. Υπαρχει ακομα το feeder 2.4Ghz? Aν ναι ενδιαφερομαι μονο αν το εχεις τριπολη γιατι το βιαζομαι...

----------


## jamesbond

axaxxaxaxaxxxaxaxaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaxaxaaxxaaxaxxaxxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## Neuro

Οι αγγελίες εξοπλισμού έχουν κλειδωθεί σύμφωνα με την απόφαση της Γ.Σ και του Δ.Σ. (πρακτικά 20080322). Αγγελίες δεν επιτρέπονται ούτε σε άλλο σημείο του forum ακόμα και εάν είναι 4 χρονών  ::

----------

